# First Public Exhibit



## khwalton (May 17, 2013)

My first public exhibit is less than a month away and I'm looking for exhibit support! Here's a link to some photos that will be featured and the campaign: TPF Does not permit posts seeking solicitation of funds.


----------



## DragonHeart (May 17, 2013)

You might get a better response if you post a few of your best pictures.  Most users here won't click on your link (especially being its your first post on TPF).


----------

